# Appel aux spécialistes du terminal



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de glâner dans une revue l'information suivante:
"il est possible de déplacer le dock juste en dessous de la barre menu en tapant la phrase suivante dans le terminal"

defaults write com.apple.Dock orientation-string top

La phrase etant tronquée en plusieurs lignes du fait de a mise en page en colonne de la revue, je ne suis pas certain qu'il n'y a pas d'erreurs dans la formulation de la commande

Comme cela ne fonctionne pas je fais appel aux spécialistes de terminal pour me dire ce qui ne va pas dans cette commande

Je suis sur OSX10.3.9

Merci d'avance


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de faire un copier coller de ta commande et je l'ai exécuté, ça à rien donné sur le moment (Revoir après re connexion sur la session..)

Par contre, juste avent de fermer la fenêtre du termina, j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre ....
	
	



```
Last login: Sun Oct  2 12:54:59 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
You have mail.
Ordinateur-de-Leyry-Hynemonth:~ leyry$ defaults write com.apple.Dock orientation-string top
Ordinateur-de-Leyry-Hynemonth:~ leyry$
```


Vous voyez ce qui cloche ?        >>> "You have mail."

Je précise que Mail n'était pas ouvert au moment ou j'ai ouvert le terminal (ni même ouvert depuis que l'ordinateur avait été démarré) et que une fois ouvert, il y avais bel et bien un mail sur ma boîte.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Octobre 2005)

C'est bon, c'est pas trop dur :

Ouvrir /Users/~/Library/Preferances/com.apple.dock.plist avec TextEdit. Ver le début (17e ligne environ ) Tu trouvera 
	
	



```
<key>orientation</key>
	<string>bottom</string>
```

C'est simple, tu remplaces bottom par top, t'enregistre, et tu relance ta session. 

Je te préviens, c'est plus dur à gérer, et je vais de ce pas remettre mon port en bas !

Lorsque tu agrandie au max une fenêtre, celle-ci passe sous le dock sans s'arrêter à sa taille normale.


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un copier coller de ta commande et je l'ai exécuté, ça à rien donné sur le moment (Revoir après re connexion sur la session..)
> 
> Par contre, juste avent de fermer la fenêtre du termina, j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre ....
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton message
Perso je n'ai pas reçu ce message dans terminal ni dans ma boîte

Last login: Sun Oct  2 13:31:37 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
MACJOSEPH:~ admin$ defaults write com.apple.Dock orientation-string top

D'ailleurs je ne vois pas comment ils aurient pû obtenir mon adresse mail à partir d'une commande terminal de ce type?


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, c'est pas trop dur :
> 
> Ouvrir /Users/~/Library/Preferances/com.apple.dock.plist avec TextEdit. Ver le début (17e ligne environ ) Tu trouvera
> 
> ...


Merci ... ça fonctionne!
En redimensionnant la fenêtre à la souris après l'avoir ouverte au maximum cela a l'air de bien se comporter 

Merci encore


----------



## jean-lou (2 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> ```
> Last login: Sun Oct 2 12:54:59 on console
> Welcome to Darwin!
> You have mail.
> ...


 
Remarque surement stupide mais, ton "You have mail" est là avant que tu tapes la commande donc à priori cela n'a rein à voir avec la commande 

JEanlOu


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

STOPPPPPP!!!!

Ne faites pas ma manipulation sans prendre connaissance de ceci:

Ca merdouille sévère lorsque l'on met en oeuvre l'apparition/disparition automatique .... le dock disparait à jamais!   
Par contre si vous n'activer pas cela tout va bien


----------



## Aurélien-A (3 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un copier coller de ta commande et je l'ai exécuté, ça à rien donné sur le moment (Revoir après re connexion sur la session..)
> 
> Par contre, juste avent de fermer la fenêtre du termina, j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre ....
> 
> ...



Tapes "mail" dans le terminal. C'est sans doute un mail local; une alerte sécurité ou un truc dans le genre. C'est le même principe que sous Linux.

Aurélien


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Octobre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Remarque surement stupide mais, ton "You have mail" est là avant que tu tapes la commande donc à priori cela n'a rein à voir avec la commande
> 
> JEanlOu



Effectivement.... très :rateau: . C'est juste que comme le sujet s'appelle "Appel aux spécialistes du terminal", ça rentre dans le même genre de problématique.


Voilà ce que ça donne quand je tape Mail dans le terminal :

```
Last login: Mon Oct  3 18:34:47 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
You have mail.
Ordinateur-de-Leyry-Hynemonth:~ leyry$ Mail
Mail version 8.1 6/6/93.  Type ? for help.
"/var/mail/leyry": 1 message 1 new
>N  1 leyry@Ordinateur-de-  Sat Oct  1 01:00  19/1135  "Cron <leyry@Ordinateu"
& 
Message 1:
From leyry@Ordinateur-de-Leyry-Hynemonth.local  Sat Oct  1 01:00:03 2005
X-Original-To: leyry@Ordinateur-de-Leyry-Hynemonth.local
Delivered-To: leyry@Ordinateur-de-Leyry-Hynemonth.local
From: leyry@Ordinateur-de-Leyry-Hynemonth.local (Cron Daemon)
To: leyry@Ordinateur-de-Leyry-Hynemonth.local
Subject: Cron <leyry@Ordinateur-de-Leyry-Hynemonth> "/Library/Application Support/Norton Solutions Support/Scheduler/schedLauncher" -u  0  "/Applications/Norton Solutions/LiveUpdate.app/Contents/MacOS/LiveUpdate"  "    "  "oapp"  "aevt"  "exAG" "-update LUdf"
X-Cron-Env: <SHELL=/bin/sh>
X-Cron-Env: <HOME=/Users/leyry>
X-Cron-Env: <PATH=/usr/bin:/bin>
X-Cron-Env: <LOGNAME=leyry>
X-Cron-Env: <USER=leyry>
Date: Sat,  1 Oct 2005 01:00:01 +0200 (CEST)

/bin/sh: line 1: /Library/Application Support/Norton Solutions Support/Scheduler/schedLauncher: No such file or directory

& 
At EOF
& 
At EOF
& 
At EOF...
```

Effectivement, j'ai un mail local.... Si en tant qu'ex-utilisateur de windows, je m'attendais à ça... Je me serais demandé avant d'acheter mon mac si chez apple, il sont bien sérieux...   C'est un truc que j'aurais très bien pue ne jamais remarquer ! (Je vis pas avec mon terminal !  )


----------



## FjRond (4 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, j'ai un mail local.... Si en tant qu'ex-utilisateur de windows, je m'attendais à ça... Je me serais demandé avant d'acheter mon mac si chez apple, il sont bien sérieux...   C'est un truc que j'aurais très bien pue ne jamais remarquer ! (Je vis pas avec mon terminal !  )


Il y a beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Mac OS X qui ne connaissent pas les commandes de Terminal. En l'occurrence, ici, ce n'est pas Apple qui est en cause, mais, à la lecteur de votre mail, le pire des virus qui existent sur Mac : Norton. Le programme de mise à jour LiveUpdate a en effet créé une tâche cron et activé la commande mail sans vous demander votre avis. Mail est ici en local et est utilisé par l'utilisateur root qui envoie des messages liés à l'administration de la machine.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Octobre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Mac OS X qui ne connaissent pas les commandes de Terminal. En l'occurrence, ici, ce n'est pas Apple qui est en cause, mais, à la lecteur de votre mail, le pire des virus qui existent sur Mac : Norton. Le programme de mise à jour LiveUpdate a en effet créé une tâche cron et activé la commande mail sans vous demander votre avis. Mail est ici en local et est utilisé par l'utilisateur root qui envoie des messages liés à l'administration de la machine.




Là, j'ai besoin d'un petite réponse simplifiée... D'ailleur, je vais la poser la question : Est-ce grave ?

A mon sens, non, et encore moins du fait que j'ai "désinstalé" Norton. Votre avis sur la Question ?

Bonne soirée !


----------



## FjRond (4 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai besoin d'un petite réponse simplifiée... D'ailleur, je vais la poser la question : Est-ce grave ?
> 
> A mon sens, non, et encore moins du fait que j'ai "désinstalé" Norton. Votre avis sur la Question ?
> 
> Bonne soirée !


Ça n'est absolument pas grave.
Pour désinstaller Noorton, vous avez bien utilisé le désinstallateur ? Parce que Norton est vraiment pénible à désinstaller : il met des fichiers partout.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Octobre 2005)

Impossible : le déinstallateur désinstallais le désinstallateur (Ouf !) , mais rien d'autre. J'ai du faire une recherche de tout ce qui s'appelle NAV, Norton et symantech pour tout mettre à la poubelle.


----------



## FjRond (5 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Impossible : le déinstallateur désinstallais le désinstallateur (Ouf !) , mais rien d'autre. J'ai du faire une recherche de tout ce qui s'appelle NAV, Norton et symantech pour tout mettre à la poubelle.


Eh oui : c'est tout Norton, ça !
Il y a un fichier qu'il faut tout particulièrement supprimer : il s'agit de « NAVMac800QSFile » qui doit se trouver à la racine du DD.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pas précisé, mais c'est le seul problème que j'ai eu avec Norton...

Bien qu'on puisse considérer le fait qu'il n'ai jamais trouvé aucun virus sur mon ordi soit un autre problème...  ::


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de gl&#226;ner dans une revue l'information suivante:
> "il est possible de d&#233;placer le dock juste en dessous de la barre menu en tapant la phrase suivante dans le terminal"
> 
> defaults write com.apple.Dock orientation-string top
> ...



 defaults write com.apple.Dock orientation-string top

existe plus

osascript -e 'tell app "dock" to quit' 

defaults write com.apple.finder QuitMenuItem yes
defaults write com.apple.finder QuitMenuItem no

osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to quit'
osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to launch'
osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to activate'

defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles OFF
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles ON

...


----------

